# Determining Season Start Dates



## 35 Whelen

This question is asked numerous times every year about start dates for archery, primitive weapons, and firearms.


Here is how you can determine start dates each year:

Archery - 2nd Saturday in September
PW - 1st Saturday after October 8th
Firearms - 1st Saturday after October 15th


----------



## Ruger#3

Done


----------



## GWH

Gun on October 22nd?


----------



## Pig Predator

Archery starts on September 11th(Sunday)

Primitive starts on October 9th(Sunday)

Firearms starts on October 16th(Sunday)

Unless I'm looking at last years season dates with this years calendar, The starting dates are on Sundays NOT Saturdays.


----------



## Ruger#3

Pig Predator said:


> Archery starts on September 11th(Sunday)
> 
> Primitive starts on October 9th(Sunday)
> 
> Firearms starts on October 16th(Sunday)
> 
> Unless I'm looking at last years season dates with this years calendar, The starting dates are on Sundays NOT Saturdays.



Maybe some editing needed @35 Whelen


----------



## GWH

Pig Predator said:


> Archery starts on September 11th(Sunday)
> 
> Primitive starts on October 9th(Sunday)
> 
> Firearms starts on October 16th(Sunday)
> 
> Unless I'm looking at last years season dates with this years calendar, The starting dates are on Sundays NOT Saturdays.



I've never seen it open on a Sunday.


----------



## Milkman

Pig Predator said:


> Archery starts on September 11th(Sunday)
> 
> Primitive starts on October 9th(Sunday)
> 
> Firearms starts on October 16th(Sunday)
> 
> Unless I'm looking at last years season dates with this years calendar, The starting dates are on Sundays NOT Saturdays.



Curious as why you are thinking Sundays ?


----------



## Milkman

GWH said:


> Gun on October 22nd?


Yes.


----------



## Pig Predator

Milkman said:


> Curious as why you are thinking Sundays ?


I guess because I'm going off last seasons dates with this years calendar as this coming seasons dates haven't been released?


----------



## Milkman

Pig Predator said:


> I guess because I'm going off last seasons dates with this years calendar as this coming seasons dates haven't been released?



The OP gives the formula for determining the start dates for all 3 seasons.


----------

